# Day & Night



## PrettyKitty (May 18, 2005)




----------



## joytheobscure (May 18, 2005)

vanetian is gorgeous!  Love the looks too!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 18, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 18, 2005)

OOH, that's hot!!!  Sutle, but you can definitly tell the difference.


----------



## Julie (May 18, 2005)

Stunning!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (May 18, 2005)

you always look so well put together your skin is always flawless. wounderful job like always


----------



## Caitlin (May 18, 2005)

Wow... Such subtle differences and yet you look so gorgeous in both.


----------



## rachie (May 18, 2005)

how do you like venetian?? im tossing up between venetian or flash of flesh!


----------



## veilchen (May 18, 2005)

ohhh, you're so hot again!!!


----------



## oops! (May 18, 2005)

The 'Venetian lustreglass' looks fabulous on your lips. 
I'm afraid mine are too thin to wear such a bright colour.


----------



## DeweyAnn (May 18, 2005)

gorgeous! wonderful! Love that Venetian lipgloss!


----------



## Cleopatra (May 18, 2005)

Pretty Kitty you are so gawjus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You also do such a great job on your makeup.  Can you come to Australia and do mine?


----------



## Juneplum (May 18, 2005)

love it! venetian is SO hot!!


----------



## jeanna (May 18, 2005)

This is the second FOTD that I've seen you do using Buried Treasure, and that's enough for me to go out and buy it! Looks great on you! Seriously, I'm running out of compliments for you!

One question: How is the staying power? I'm always hesitant to buy eye pencils because they smudge so easily on me. Thank you!


----------



## Onederland (May 18, 2005)

Oh you're so PRETTY!!

its very "porcelain doll" like...which is very very nice.


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 18, 2005)

Pretty!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 18, 2005)

Love the bright lips on you when I wear Venetian it bearly shows up how do you get it on so dark.


----------



## hotlatinstyle911 (May 18, 2005)

I love seeing for FOTD. THey are always so breathtaking. I am so jealous of your skin its PERFECT. Keep posting =)


----------



## Shawna (May 18, 2005)

Damn, I was on the fence about venetian lustreglass now I need that too!  You're gonna have to stop posting fotds prettykitty b/c you make me have lemmings for too many things.  Gorgeous as always, but I especially love the lips.


----------



## JoJo (May 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Oh you're so PRETTY!!

its very "porcelain doll" like...which is very very nice._

 
totally agree with ur comment!!   

i've always wanted a porcelain-look but always have horrible skin to start with  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 

love all your looks!!


----------



## professionaltart (May 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_This is the second FOTD that I've seen you do using Buried Treasure, and that's enough for me to go out and buy it! Looks great on you! Seriously, I'm running out of compliments for you!_

 
hahaha i second this!


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 18, 2005)

what a cute idea! love it


----------



## GoldieLox (May 18, 2005)

I seriously am going right after work and buying venetian i loved since i saw it and seeing it on you makes me need it! you look absolutely flawless and it is gorgeous on you. you are truely a natural beauty.


----------



## user2 (May 19, 2005)

wow venetiian looks amazing on you...I'm too shy for a red lipstick/gloss!!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 20, 2005)

You so need to be modeling. You are too gorgeous and too good with m/u to not be!


----------



## FashionVixen (May 20, 2005)

SoSoSo beautiful!!


----------



## CocoMmlle (May 21, 2005)

Your looks are always FANTASTIC!! Really great!

Could you tell me what product buried treasure is (shadow/paint/shadestick)? I can't find it on the MAC site..

Thanks!


----------



## tres (May 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CocoMmlle* 
_Your looks are always FANTASTIC!! Really great!

Could you tell me what product buried treasure is (shadow/paint/shadestick)? I can't find it on the MAC site..

Thanks!_

 
Buried treasure is a powerpoint eyeliner....


----------



## redvelvetdolly (May 21, 2005)

Both looks are so perfectly flawless. Beautlful.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 22, 2005)

Awww thankssss!!

Jeanna, Powerpoint are long lasting on me, better than MAC khols. 

Hikaru-Chan, I've put 2 coats!


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, it's amazing what a difference a darker lip can do in a look. So pretty.


----------



## professionaltart (Dec 13, 2005)

ig otta start wearing my Venetian lustreglass

you have inspired meee!


----------



## KJam (Dec 13, 2005)

Beautiful - love the side to side.


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 13, 2005)

first time seeing prettykitty in red lips
soooooooooo gorgeous


----------



## kimmy (Dec 13, 2005)

you're so cute!! you definately rock that venitian lustreglass :]


----------



## user4 (Dec 13, 2005)

wow, the lustreglass looks zwsome on u!!!


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Dec 13, 2005)

i love your fotd's! =].. you are so pretty and your skin is glowing!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Incredible You Do Such An Awesome Job With Your Make~up


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 16, 2005)

like it...pretty


----------

